# Transcontinental Race 2018



## steveindenmark (16 Dec 2017)

Friday 15th December


It has been announced that the Transcontinental Race No6 will start from Geraardsbergen, Belgium on Sunday 29th July 2018.

The start day has been changed from a Saturday to a Sunday on safety grounds.

Control points and finish will be announced at a later date.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2017)

Are you still doing it Steve


----------



## k_green (16 Dec 2017)

Exciting!


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Are you still doing Steve


I have not decided. It is taking an age to release the CP locations. But then again I have not been invited.


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (30 Jan 2018)

The registration window has closed now. Did you get an entry in?


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jan 2018)

I got my entry in Darren. I was a volunteer at CP2 last year. It seems that a few of the guys who were going to try for the TCR have opted to try with Nelson and the Silk Route Challenge. The TCR process seems to have been very slow this year because of the transition.


----------



## frank9755 (22 Feb 2018)

The invitations have now gone out. Steve has a place, as do I.


----------



## iZaP (22 Feb 2018)

I got a place too, all the best to everyone!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2018)

frank9755 said:


> The invitations have now gone out. Steve has a place, as do I.





iZaP said:


> I got a place too, all the best to everyone!



Good stuff guys. Good to dot watch and even better to dot watch friends.


You loonies


----------



## Houthakker (22 Feb 2018)

I am in awe of you guys!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2018)

You're all nutters, but in a good way.


----------



## avsd (22 Feb 2018)

Another .


----------



## BermudaTriangle (27 Feb 2018)

lucky enough to get a second shot. Route planning is underway, and looking forward to the adventure.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Feb 2018)

You mean you really do route planning


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Feb 2018)

We will need pics of the bikes


----------



## BermudaTriangle (1 Mar 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> You mean you really do route planning


Going the komoot route this time after last years strava heat map debacle.


----------



## iZaP (1 Mar 2018)

BermudaTriangle said:


> Going the komoot route this time after last years strava heat map debacle.




I'll be using komoot too...major differences between the way the two plot routes!!! and you can do longer than 150km stretches!


----------



## iZaP (13 Jul 2018)

Rider list has been published: https://www.transcontinental.cc/riderstcrn06/

I am cap number 134!


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jul 2018)

Derek Boocock used Komoot to ride to my house in Denmark from his house in Holland and back. Over the full distance he had 1km of track which he would not have chosen, but was rideable.


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2018)

Saw a post on Instagram yesterday from a bike mechanic showing the work he’d done for one of the tcr riders. The post was a photo of the rider and his bike. 

Today the post is gone - the poster was seemingly contacted by the tcr organization and told to remove the post as he didn’t have a media license for the event. He says that the rider could have been chucked off the race if he didn’t take the post down.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jul 2018)

DP said:


> Saw a post on Instagram yesterday from a bike mechanic showing the work he’d done for one of the tcr riders. The post was a photo of the rider and his bike.
> 
> Today the post is gone - the poster was seemingly contacted by the tcr organization and told to remove the post as he didn’t have a media license for the event. He says that the rider could have been chucked off the race if he didn’t take the post down.


Very odd. 
Surely they need all the press they can muster. 
Will they close down this thread as it is an unofficial channel?


----------



## User169 (27 Jul 2018)

Beebo said:


> Very odd.
> Surely they need all the press they can muster.
> Will they close down this thread as it is an unofficial channel?



Just read the T&Cs and I think the issue is that riders need a media license to use any photos taken of them in relation to tcr...

_"The rider agreement, among other things, says that the rider agrees to yield the *commercial* rights of all the media they collect on the Event to Transcontinental. We do this as our basic deal with the rider is just to provide race administration and its services in return for the entry fee - this helps keeps that fee low. Some riders and companies may also benefit from the race's profile and publicity through rider sponsorship, so or this we can *license* back some of the *commercial* rights for use on things like social media. We will provide a separate agreement to provide clarity on what the license covers.
.......
So if a rider will use their participation in the race to *promote ANY commercial organisation* (including one they own) then they will need to buy the *£100 media license*."_


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jul 2018)

They dont need all the advertising they can muster. There were over 1000 applicants for 300 places.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2018)

Just an update of Arnoldas No134.

He is doing well He is through CP1 with lots of time to spare and is now 180km to CP2. He is in the front half of the field.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Just an update of Arnoldas No134.
> 
> He is doing well He is through CP1 with lots of time to spare and is now 180km to CP2. He is in the front half of the field.




Its no surprise to those of us that know Arnold that he's doing well. He was an extremely good rider when he was a young chap coming out riding with us, beating all us oldies up hills like nobody's business.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2018)

A few years back I sold Arnold a bike. I asked what he was going to do with it. Ride home was his response. Croydon I asked. No he said. Lithuania :-)


----------



## AlanW (2 Aug 2018)

Two of my club mates are riding this event, Stuart White 194 and Adam Green 105

The stats for the two guys leading are ridiculous.....how in the name of all things holy can they ride for so long!!!


----------



## User10119 (2 Aug 2018)

Dot watching and streetview in combination makes for one hell of a timesink 

CrinklyUncle is in Innsbruck.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2018)

Arnold is enjoying it.


----------



## iZaP (4 Aug 2018)

Found a nice bus stop in Austria,five Star rating I gave it, till someone turned on the lights in my new room!


----------



## User10119 (6 Aug 2018)

@CrinklyUncle has scratched, in Austria northbound.

I'm incredibly proud of quite how unbelievably far beyond his comfort zone he has pushed himself. It's about 8 years since he came out on his first (another) forum ride - a 30odd mile night ride from the rally in York, led by my EldestCub who at the time would have been about 9, which my sister rode on a hand-me-down shopper bike and her (then) FWHTBAB (friend who happens to be a boy) rode on his slick-shod hardtail. A better bike and some mild audaxing followed, then a road bike and more audaxing leading to a heroic ride around the 2013 LEL, finishing with a handful of minutes in hand. Illness during the qualifiers put paid to hopes for PBP 2015, but he came back for LEL 2017 (a married man by then!) and made it look almost easy - even quite like fun.

TCR is a whole new level of hard. No cosy controls with volunteers to mollycoddle you every few hours, riding through multiple countries (often in one day) and a distance roughly equivalent to one and a half LELs before you even get to the turn in Poland and start riding south towards the end. Not to mention the elevations.

I _think_ that, apart from a little tourist bimble round Paris with my l'il sis, his nephews and me, this _might_ have been the first time he ever rode a bike overseas. I reckon that's quite an impressive way to try it out.


----------



## Trickedem (8 Aug 2018)

@iZaP lost his wallet today. However he got some money sent by Western Union and is now back on the road. Go Arnoldas!!


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Aug 2018)

Arnold is 100km from finishing the TCR


----------



## AlanW (14 Aug 2018)

Our two lads finished Monday night and Tuesday morning respectively. Outstanding effort by them both

It's the cut off today?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2018)

Tremendous achievement by 'Arnie'. Look back to 2011 when irritated members of This Forum ventured forth to the threat of seagull poo on their saddles in the Hastings Republican Ride. A good workout for the legs, with an undulating, sometimes narrow voyage toward breakfast on the sea (I can't* see* a f'ing café anywhere) front. I think it was that bloke William with...Kate? Tempus fugit.
Well Done Arnoldas - 60+ kms is a 'shoe in' for you.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Aug 2018)

I did not know we had 2 finishers. Who was the second?


----------



## iZaP (18 Aug 2018)

Aperitif said:


> Tremendous achievement by 'Arnie'. Look back to 2011 when irritated members of This Forum ventured forth to the threat of seagull poo on their saddles in the Hastings Republican Ride. A good workout for the legs, with an undulating, sometimes narrow voyage toward breakfast on the sea (I can't* see* a f'ing café anywhere) front. I think it was that bloke William with...Kate? Tempus fugit.
> Well Done Arnoldas - 60+ kms is a 'shoe in' for you.
> View attachment 424530



Haha! this is actually my cousin!!










This was my first CC ride ^

If it wasn't for cyclechat, I would have probably not done many long distance rides...

At that time I was riding with simple trainers and SPD-SL pedals! Then a kind member, I believe it was Ross, who donated me his old shoes, which I used a lot!

This was by far the hardest ride I have done, but certainly not the last long one!

Thank you all for support during all the times I've ridden with you guys, especially @Trickedem and @steveindenmark who kept commenting on my statuses via FB and Twitter!

I have learned most of the craft from this forum!

This is the ride on my strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/1780159389


----------



## Aperitif (19 Aug 2018)

Cousin = near enough! Brilliant effort Arnoldas, in this extreme test for all the Transcon riders.


----------

